# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  External cladding for double brick

## dustyfeet

I am researching the option of putting external cladding on the upper story of a double brick house to reduce the effect of the sun on hot days. 
Wondered if anyone has experience of doing this and what products are suitable. 
Wife looked at weatherboard style - no good, but the stone style she thought was appealing.  
Found a real stone with insulated backing at About InsuWall
Also found boral stone, but looks like no insulation Cultured Stone® | Stone Cladding | Rock Wall | Cladding Stones | Stacked Stone
Then there was ultralite with what looks like stick on foam stones index 
Not sure if window frames would need to be moved..
Any thoughts? Thanks..

----------


## mainly-outside

Hi Dustyfeet,
I have experience with this, many of my customers are either accustomed to this style of construction ( European background) or simply want what you are after.
The method of application that we have used is installing a nominal thickness sheet of NRG Greenboard as a direct fix to the masonry substrate.
From there you can render with a fully re-enforced coat of render ( The Render Systems Australia systems being the best IMO) or clad over it with a Magnesium oxide panel as opposed to Fibre cement due to the fact that Magnesium oxide panel such as Modak board doesn't react to hot and cold like fibre cement sheet.
I am assuming that if you have existing brick veneer and put 60mm Greenboard over it you will probably achieve a R Value of around 3.5 as opposed to R Value 0.9 of brick veneer which you have now. 
Cheers Chris.

----------


## mainly-outside

Just had a look at your links, should have done that first  :Redface: .
Installing the greenboard them laminating it with Modak would be far quicker and cheaper, from the you could fix the Boarl products no problem at all.

----------


## yvonne

You could also have a look at Timbercrete but it's a different type of 'stone' look.  It's got great properties though. Panel Walls | Cladding Bricks Pavers Timbercrete 
I was looking at them (the full blocks not the cladding) at one stage.

----------


## Bloss

External XPS cladding and rendering will give a good result Kingspan K5 board and render will give R-2.5 with 50mm and R-4 with 80mm thickness. A WA company too. Have look in the Library at the Insulation Manual for some ideas. Simple shading on North and West walls using awnings can work well too. I assume you already have foil sarking under the roof and at least R-3.5 to R-4 in your ceiling?

----------

